# Great day!



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Left out this morning heading to fish the elbow. We found 1 small weed line in blue/green water. We trolled for 2 hours and caught 1 mahi. We decided to stop trolling and deep drop. We picked up a few tile fish one weighted around 14lbs. I wanted to give trolling another try so we went to the steps. I found a great weed line in blue water. It had a lot of bait on it and was well defined. First 5 minunts we put a wahoo in the boat. After 3 hours we ended the day with 5 wahoo and 3 mahi in the boat.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That makes for a great day


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice. I like the camo on the reel. have to try that some time if it will catch fish like that.lol


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great day for you guys, thx for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like a great day out there. Heard the rip offshore is awesome right now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grilling time!!! Awesome trip fer ya'll guys!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How far out did you finally find blue water?


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Around 55 miles.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool see you out there!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish and thanks for the report


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Now that is a great day. Nice work.


----------

